# Secondary school



## Mabdo1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi. We are planning to move to Adelaide in July 2017. Trying to plan ahead...
How can I choose a good secondary school for my son (13 yrs)?
When do I need to register him?
Do we need to be physically in Adelaide before we are able to register? Or can we do that before we arrive in Australia?

Thank u for all ur help.


----------

